

Janrain to shutdown MyOpenID Q1 2014 - galaktor
http://m.csoonline.com/article/739153/

======
galaktor
Full email:

\------------------------

Hello,

I wanted to reach out personally to let you know that we have made the
decision to end of life the myOpenID service. myOpenID will be turned off on
February 1, 2014.

In 2006 Janrain created myOpenID to fulfill our vision to make registration
and login easier on the web for people. Since that time, social networks and
email providers such as Facebook, Google, Twitter, LinkedIn and Yahoo! have
embraced open identity standards. And now, billions of people who have created
accounts with these services can use their identities to easily register and
login to sites across the web in the way myOpenID was intended.

By 2009 it had become obvious that the vast majority of consumers would prefer
to utilize an existing identity from a recognized provider rather than create
their own myOpenID account. As a result, our business focus changed to address
this desire, and we introduced social login technology. While the technology
is slightly different from where we were in 2006, I’m confident that we are
still delivering on our initial promise – that people should take control of
their online identity and are empowered to carry those identities with them as
they navigate the web.

For those of you who still actively use myOpenID, I can understand your
disappointment to hear this news and apologize if this causes you any
inconvenience. To reduce this inconvenience, we are delaying the end of life
of the service until February 1, 2014 to give you time to begin using other
identities on those sites where you use myOpenID today.

Speaking on behalf of Janrain, I truly appreciate your past support of
myOpenID.

Sincerely, Larry

\-- Larry Drebes, CEO, Janrain, Inc.

